# Pigeon in Mississippi



## PigeonMS (Jan 7, 2011)

Do any of you know of anyone in Mississippi that has fantail pigeons for sale?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

You should also post a thread in the Sale/Adoption section of the Forum...further down the main page....

It would help if you could also provide a brief description of your loft setup, etc. (on that thread, not this one  ).


----------



## PigeonMS (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Jaye, I just joined today, so I am new to this.


----------

